# Wedge Boots



## user4 (Sep 6, 2005)

wHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF WEDGE BOOTS... I DONT KNOW IF IM FEELING THEM TOO MUCH BUT SUPPOSEDLY THEY ARE GONNA BE SO IN THIS FALL... IM THINKING ABOUT IT BUT I DONT KNOW...


----------



## Onederland (Sep 6, 2005)

I like boots, but i dont like wedge boots? its a desperate atttempt to bridge the gap between summer and fall. 

Boots are in, but make it the regular ones. pointed toes and high heels. <333 for crocodile boots.


----------



## user4 (Sep 6, 2005)

yea i know... thats my whole thing... they look ok with some things but very few things... so im like all eh about it


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 7, 2005)

I think some wedge boots are nice like this one.  Im planning to get ones like these...


----------



## user4 (Sep 7, 2005)

Where R Those From?


----------



## 2_pink (Sep 10, 2005)

Those are pretty cute, cuz it keeps that "high heel" shape so you dont notice the wedge so much.


----------



## stacey (Sep 13, 2005)

A friend of mine has these cute black wedge boots and I always tell her that I love it. They kinda remind me of a equestrian or something. But I think they are cute... at least some.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 14, 2005)

im not gonna lie, i like all boots. so i already bought my sueded wedge boots for this fall as well as my pointy toe, super high stiletto boots!

BUY THEM!!


----------



## 2_pink (Oct 12, 2005)

I just got my boots for the fall/winter time & i pretty much just love em. They werent exactly what i was looking for but they will do, and if i see some in the meantime that look tempting then i'll get those too.

Theyre a khaki colored slight wedged boot with a lace up in the back and a cute design on the top, they go just under my knees and have the warm soft material around the top of it to give it that "snow boot" look. I really want a slouch boot though.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 12, 2005)

I love boots and wear knee length boots most of the time but I don't think I could get into wedges - I like a separate heel.


----------



## Nicole_20 (Oct 12, 2005)

Does anybody know of some cute wedge boots that have a 'higher wedge' (if that makes sense) I need them for work so I need to be able to polish them and be comfterable. I also live in Canada too!


----------



## nordic_doll (Oct 16, 2005)

Pink minx where are those boots from?? Thats the first pair of wedge boots that I actually like!


----------

